
Building a Company Based on Core Values - fatuous
https://medium.com/@edla/building-a-company-based-on-core-values-ca254d33cf90#.b2vujuxgy
======
sportanova
I love these company values - it's basically a game of "what generic, positive
words can we use to create an acronym that the CEO + HR will mindlessly
repeat?"

